# Excessive barking!



## Mamichi (Feb 20, 2013)

So I know that they are known to be a little happy but my 16 week puppy seems to bark at absolutely everything. Wind, birds chirping, etc. what can I do to begin to correct this. He's so curious about everything around him but sheesh....it takes him like 10 minutes to settle down. Suggestions?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mamichi said:


> So I know that they are known to be a little happy but my 16 week puppy seems to bark at absolutely everything. Wind, birds chirping, etc. what can I do to begin to correct this. He's so curious about everything around him but sheesh....it takes him like 10 minutes to settle down. Suggestions?


My chi rarely barks. He alerts me, I say "it's okay, settle" and he does. I don't think Chis have to be yappy. With Toby it was easy, he responds well to verbal cues and positive reinforcement. I know many on here use spray water bottles to curb the barking. Does it seem fear based, aggression based, or simply for attention? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mamichi (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your response....it seems a little bit aggressive . I haven't tried the spray bottle.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

lily is 8 months old now and i seem to be having a barking issue too especially when she goes out in the garden - she used to just bark occasionally when i walked her if she saw something unusual like a boat passing on the canal or maybe a large box etc on the side of the road which i understood and reassured her it was ok and that has stopped but this incessant barking on going in the garden is driving me nuts !! and i reckon the neighbours cant be too happy either - i constantly chastise her every time she barks and now as soon as she sees me at the patio she comes straight in - tail between her legs so she knows im not happy but goodness me arent chis insistent little things - they have to have the last word dont they ??no is clearly a hard word for them - i know being consistent is important for me to stop her from doing this - i dont want a yappy dog - i will have to get a water spray next if she doesnt come round to my way of thinking sharpish- it hasnt helped as we got new neighbours yesterday and they of course are banging about a lot moving their stuff in - ive kept her out of the garden a lot today - hopefully this will subside


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Just to update lillys barking has ceased - consistency paid off and I praised her with my voice when she went outside and didn't bark -


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

maj said:


> Just to update lillys barking has ceased - consistency paid off and I praised her with my voice when she went outside and didn't bark -


Great to hear that praise and consistency worked.
Jaxx has never really been a barker. I think he was 6 months old before I even heard him bark.
We did go through a spell that he would bark when I had the windows open. I would just tell him it was okay and he settled down. Now he just sits on the back of the love seat and watches people go by and doesn't make a peep.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Im so glad its working for you. here is hopping Chico fallow your chi example. 

Chico didnt start barking tell he was 1 years old. (on the day of his birthday ) His a good boy but his barking is driving me nuts. He does not stop even when I'm there. I want him to alert me but when I'm there i want him to stop. I will tray also with the treats and lots of praise and hopefully it will work.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Chico's Mum said:


> Im so glad its working for you. here is hopping Chico fallow your chi example.
> 
> Chico didnt start barking tell he was 1 years old. (on the day of his birthday ) His a good boy but his barking is driving me nuts. He does not stop even when I'm there. I want him to alert me but when I'm there i want him to stop. I will tray also with the treats and lots of praise and hopefully it will work.


Consistency is the key - every time he barks say no or whatever command you give in a stern and strong voice but be sure you say it every time he barks and if he is quiet just for a few seconds immediately praise in a very light and high toned voice and occasionally maybe reward with a treat - it took me almost a month to get lilly over this and I got so fed up of having to get up from my chair every time I heard her start barking in the garden and I thought I wasn't going to crack it and almost gave up but you musnt you must persevere and be consistent


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

maj said:


> Consistency is the key - every time he barks say no or whatever command you give in a stern and strong voice but be sure you say it every time he barks and if he is quiet just for a few seconds immediately praise in a very light and high toned voice and occasionally maybe reward with a treat - it took me almost a month to get lilly over this and I got so fed up of having to get up from my chair every time I heard her start barking in the garden and I thought I wasn't going to crack it and almost gave up but you musnt you must persevere and be consistent


Yes your right. Consistency is the key. If something takes long time i will stop or give up. But I need to step up for chico. And get this under control. 

So if it takes like you a month or even longer i will still keep at it. I will also ask friends of mine and family to help out. by coming in or standing outside the door. This my help with the training. 
I also have to work on what command i use. Because I admit to using his name a lot. Like when he barks the first thing i do is scream his name CHICO with out releasing. but when i do i use a command. But it could be confusing for him. I will work on that. 

Thanks you.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Chico's Mum said:


> Yes your right. Consistency is the key. If something takes long time i will stop or give up. But I need to step up for chico. And get this under control.
> 
> So if it takes like you a month or even longer i will still keep at it. I will also ask friends of mine and family to help out. by coming in or standing outside the door. This my help with the training.
> I also have to work on what command i use. Because I admit to using his name a lot. Like when he barks the first thing i do is scream his name CHICO with out releasing. but when i do i use a command. But it could be confusing for him. I will work on that.
> ...


I would also try not to get upset or agitated when he barks. They are great at picking up on emotions so if you stay calm when he barks he will likely calm down faster and learn faster as well.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Update: Chico is still barking but now he stops if i tell him too. But he start barking when say i go to my room and his in the living room he well not stop barking. When i go to him he well stop but when i leave the room he well start to bark. Sometimes i leave him to bark tell he gives up. But i cant do that all the time cos he well disturb people. 
What do i do?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

oh boy, all of mine love to bark at EVERYTHING!!!! I just keep telling them no it's ok, they are setteling down alot faster. Just stay consistent he will start to get the idea


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

The best way to break the barking is to ignore him when he is barking. He will get the point. Do not go to him when he is barking but when he is quiet reward him with praise and treats. Going to him when he is barking is rewarding the barking and telling him if he barks he will get what he wants, you.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you. I will. At least i know its working. And he even knows that his doing something wrong. Cos he gives him self a time out in his bed with out me sending him there. lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My 2 chis are expert excessive barkers no matter what we did they would not shut up to thepoint where it was affecting my relationship. It was time to take serious action. I started crating the chis during the day when I was working rather than them having free run of the kitchen. Also I obtained 2 shock collars (yes I was desperate) my dogs are so much better well behaved dogs we dont need to turn the collars on anymore just putting them on they dont bark when people come over also when they are in their crates they dont make a sound its a miracle lol 

I always thougjt shock collars were cruel and mean now after using them with great success I highly recommend them. A friend of mine put it on his neck and barked he got a shock and said it wasnt bad at all lol I actually got it on video. 

So much less stress with silence. They arent perfect yet but have definitely been a lot better with the Nilf theory. 

I highly suggest providing more rules and boundaries. Your dog will live happier and balanced life


----------



## DrKMcK (Jul 10, 2013)

Barking...My lord does Yoda bark. If he's in the house he only does it to alert me. He's really a good boy. But if I am out in the yard he goes bananas when he hears noises he thinks is threatening from the street (which is two more yards over from mine). I am always in the yard with him because Yoda wants to be wherever I am . It doesn't matter what I say or do, he believes he's protecting the yard. How do I get him to stop? He also is wildly dog aggressive, even with other chi's. I absolutely must grab him and pick him up if he sees another dog because he twists and turns trying to get away to get them. My boy is now 8 pounds. He's going to be lunch or dinner for a big dog one day if he doesn't stop this. One German Shepard was visably confused by this nutty yapping wild thing. I'm just lucky it didn't try to get Yoda. Sigh.


----------



## DrKMcK (Jul 10, 2013)

I had a shock collar for my lab/shepard/chow mix and I only used it for 3 days. That's how fast it worked. But I never thought of using one for Yoda because he's so little. I really thought it would hurt him. I'd have to think about this.


----------

